# I gave ivermectin to my hedgehog 😓



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi guys, about a week ago I got my baby Liam. When I got him the seller told me he was about one month old, give or take. When I brought him home he was a bit shy at first, but after the first day he was very friendly and let me carry him without the least bit of problems. He ran every night and ate regularly and his poop and pee were healthy.
What I did notice though was that he was scratching a lot. I took him to a well known vet yesterday (Dr. Ferber) and he got a skin scrapping and it was determined he had mites. The doctor gave him an ivermectin shot to clear up the mites, and I have an appointment for the second shot next week. I feel so stupid because I trusted the doctors instinct without having questioned. Now that I'm reading all the horrible incidents that have happened with hedgehogs being given ivermectin, i want to kick myself. I don't know if I should cancel the appointment or if I should let the doctor give him his second dosage. I have read positive things with revolution and was also wondering if I could switch him over to that without negative side effects.
Since he got his first dosage (yesterday) he's been sleeping more than usual and will only get up to eat or drink water (I've also noticed he's been drink A LOT of water). Last night when I checked up on him at around 3 am, he was in his hide sleeping. He's usually very active and running on his wheel all night. He also will curl up into a ball if I get near him and it'll take a while to pick him up,whereas before he made no hassle. Please help! I'm so worried for Liam's life! Thank you 😥


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would go to a different vet if you can and ask for Revolution explain your situation. If you cannot go to a different vet when you go back DO NOT allow them to give him the second shot, be firm about wanting Revolution to treat your hedgehog. 

If I am remembering correctly, Ivermectin usually causes problems on the second or third dosing and often if never given those doses the hedgehog is fine. Ivermectin has been known to cause to problems, some hedgehogs, however, experience no problems. We always recommend Revolution because it is the safest means of getting rid of mites and is extremely hard to overdose. 

Keep an eye on your little guy for sure, he sounds super tiny and young.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not trying to worry you more than you already are, but I personally know somone who had a perfectly healthy hedgehog that died two days after he was treated with his first dose of Ivermectin. Perhaps it's rare to be fatal on the first dose, but in this case it was. He may not have even had mites. It was just the protocol of that office to treat every hedgehog with Ivermectin. I'm going to agree strongly with the DesereeM81


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just some more information, you need to treat the mites. That means either going back and getting revolution or finding a vet willing to treat with revolution. Mites cannot go untreated and over the counter meds do not work.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I learned from my own vet that vets are taught in vet school and through their common knowledge that ivermectin is the most highly recommended treatment available for mites. The vets aren't evil, and they really do mean well and in truth the treatment does work. 
I told my vet at my first visit that under no circumstances whatsoever would I ever allow ivermectin to be used on any of my hedgies and she had not actually heard the lore we hedgehog owners have learned about this. We went back and forth about this a bit, her biggest concern for the health of my baby, my biggest concern for this one's life. We came to an understanding. The only reason she would suggest ivermectin again for one of my hedgies would be for an internal infection, like ear mites. 
See, she wouldn't guarantee necropsy costs, cremation costs, funeral costs and therapy costs for me in the event my hedgie died within 4 weeks of any ivermectin treatment. It all worked out rather well actually. We agree Revolution is the way to go now.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Remember you are the customer and always have the choice of refusing.

It is our responsibility as pet parents to do what we think is right for our pets. There are so many cases of problems with Ivermectin that have been documented, why would you even consider a second dose?


----------



## SunCoastHedgehogs (Feb 18, 2015)

I would not use Ivermectin. I've had very bad personal experiences with it. I can't speak to Revolution, but I would definitely cancel the second shot.


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

I know this is a little late, but when I first brought Shelby to the vet also because of mites, the vet wanted to give her Ivermectin. I teared up when he said it, because I knew what it does. So, I told him that I don't wan't Ivermectin. I said that I wanted Revolution, but he kept refusing and wouldn't give Shelby Revolution. 
But eventually, I got him to give her Revolution. She did just fine with it, so I would recommend Revolution over Ivermectin, but I can't speak personally about Ivermectin because I have never used it (not planning to either)


----------

